# Square Joints with a Hand Plane



## a1Jim

Hey Mike
interesting review.Thanks


----------



## BTKS

Does this work for Stanley or similar planes too, or is it just for Veritas planes? Looks like a slick idea, thanks for reviewing. BTKS


----------



## CreekWoodworker

BTKS, After seeing your comment I went to the shop and put it on a Stanley no. 4 I bought at Lowes. Yes it works and covers the whole length of the plane. It should work on any cast iron plane, my guess is a no. 4 is probably as small as you can go. I put it on a block plane but only one of the magnets holds it. Might due for light duty block plane work. Since it uses magnets I doubt it will work on brass body planes.


----------



## scopemonkey

Nice review. You can also make your own. Check this out by fellow LJ Thos.Angle.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Neat idea!


----------



## CreekWoodworker

Gavin, 
Thanks for the link to the jointer plane fence. That's the way to go for custom fence sizes, from bench planes to large jointers. There is so much good information on this site. I'm really enjoying reading all the great blogs, reviews and projects.


----------



## charlton

Good to know. I'll have to get one for my Veritas planes at some point.


----------



## DavidNJ

I just got mine…it is really great. It lets you align the plane perpendicular to the face for a square edge. Far easier than repeatedly checking with a square. Note: the magnets are very strong, but you still need position your hands correctly to keep it against the plane and the surface of the wood; not as strong as a fence screwed in to the plane.


----------

